# A bug in LR 1.4 update ?



## Gronlund I (Mar 14, 2008)

Today I downloaded the new LR 1.4 update, took some pics to test and downloaded the pics to my PC (with card reader using Windows explorer).
Everything fine this far, but after converting the photos to DNG, everytime I
open a photo in Develope mode I get this message on the top of the screen:
"AN UNKNOWN ERROR OCCURRED". This message stays on the screen, but it
seem not prevent me to use LR. No explanations what kind of error, but seems to me there is something odd in DNG conversion. Anybody else noticed
this ? And does anybody know what it is all about ?

I did the whole prosess two times to make sure I'm not making some mistakes
myself.

P.S. I'm shooting RAW with Canon EOS 4'D and after downloading convert the CR2 files to compressed DNG files.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 14, 2008)

Moved to Troubleshooting & Bug Reports.


----------



## labdad (Mar 14, 2008)

I just added the 1.4 update and am now having the same issue. The "An Unknown Error Occurred" message also appears when I am in Library Module and click within the image to magnify.


----------



## labdad (Mar 14, 2008)

It might be relevant, so I should add that I am shooting with a Canon 2'D and converting to DNG when importing.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 14, 2008)

So far, I don't see this. I am on a Mac, though, so is this possibly as issue with the Windows based Lightroom, and maybe more specifically Windows XP? Anyone else see this, or for that matter, not see this?


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 14, 2008)

labdad;1'4'1 said:
			
		

> It might be relevant, so I should add that I am shooting with a Canon 2'D and converting to DNG when importing.



Are all of your images displaying this issue, or only ones that you have imported (and converted to DNG) after the 1.4 update?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2008)

It does appear to have been verified by a number of people.  Seems to be DNG on XP only.

Someone's mentioned switching between collections gets rid of the error message, but I'm Mac based so I can't verify.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 14, 2008)

Ah, I see. Odd that it might affect DNG and XP only.


----------



## labdad (Mar 14, 2008)

Ian, I only see this on photos imported after the update was installed. Older photos seem to be fine.


----------



## Notis (Mar 14, 2008)

Same problem for me on my comp with XP (I also convert to DNG). There is also an error message when I try to export from new photos.

Photos before the update are ok.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 14, 2008)

Ok, so a trip via the DNG converter might be a good workaround until this is fixed then.  It sounds like an issue in the DNG conversion itself.


----------



## MarcelG (Mar 14, 2008)

I've got the exact same issue here ; upgraded this afternoon from 1.3.1 to 1.4, and now my newly imported DNG's (made with Pentax K2'D) aren't converted correctly. 

When I select 'Copy' instead of 'Copy as DNG' no problem occurs, but then the DNG's remain 23 MB each, instead of 12-15 MB.

In my case it's Vista x64 Ultimate and LR 1.4.
Perhaps this gives some more info as well.


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 14, 2008)

Notis, what is the error message you see during Export?


----------



## Stephen Harris (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm seeing the same message popup - "An unknown error occurred." in the Develop module. Where I have seen it is in a folder of previously converted files (cr2 to dng). The message is not consistent, though - it appears in one folder of dng's but not another. 

After some further testing, the error seems to happen after selecting a folder of dng's, making some adjustments on them, then moving back to the Library module, selecting the same group of photos and doing a "Metadata - Update DNG Preview and Metadata" operation on the files. 

I'm running Window's Vista.


----------



## Sverre (Mar 14, 2008)

I got the same error when I try to "Convert photo to DNG".  Tried the DNG converter and got the same message here!


----------



## Treefield (Mar 14, 2008)

*Bug in 1.4*

Same here.  Loaded shots from Canon 4'D and Canon xti from a card reader.  Been on board since 1.'.  Using PC, XT, SP2.  The photos I downloaded today after installing 1.4, all have the mentioned unknown error as they are rendering a 1:1 preview.  Going back to look at past photos, there is no problem with the 1:1, only with ones downloaded after the new software.


----------



## bikemech23 (Mar 15, 2008)

*1.4 bug*

Same problem here.  Nikon D3'', Windows XP Media Center.

I didn't even need the upgrade, what was I thinking?!

Apparently, I can change exposure, WB, etc, but CANNOT use Sharpening, Noise Reduction,, etc.  Big deal since I did a shoot last night at 1''' ISO!

HELP!


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 15, 2008)

bikemech23, can you re-import the files without converting to DNG?


----------



## Kubler (Mar 15, 2008)

I see the same symptoms as bikemech23, except I am using Olympus ORF RAW files. It seems to work with jpgs.


----------



## Braders (Mar 15, 2008)

Seems there are issues on this release. Look at the adobe forums and they seem to be very similar. 

Think i might sit this one out for a week or 2!!


----------



## Yzerguy (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm a Mac user, plus I'm rushing to get out the door, so this is a quick (double) shot in the dark...

Has everyone upgraded to ACR 4.4, including the new DNG converter, which is a separate update from the LR 1.4 update?

Additionally, the excerpt below from the Read Me file included in the LR 1.4 update may shed a little light.

I may be missing something obvious here, and again I'm on a Mac, but thot it was worth posting.



> Lightroom and Photoshop Camera Raw share the same image processing technology to ensure consistent and compatible results across applications that support raw processing.  These applications include Photoshop CS3, Photoshop Elements 4.'1 for Mac, Photoshop Elements 6.' and Premiere Elements 4.' for Windows.
> 
> Photoshop Camera Raw 4.4
> Adobe applications must be updated with the Camera Raw 4.4 plug-in in order to ensure compatibility with Lightroom 1.4 develop module settings.  Photoshop CS3 users can update the Camera Raw plug-in automatically using the Update tool listed under the Help menu.  The Camera Raw 4.4 plug-in can also be downloaded and installed manually by visiting the Adobe web site: www.adobe.com/products/photoshop/cameraraw.html.  Please follow the installation instruction carefully.
> ...



Finally, see the following link compliments of Richard Earney for direct links to the downloads plus other useful info.

http://inside-lightroom.com/index.php

Cheers, Sean


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 15, 2008)

I get the DNG conversion error on XP in LR 1.4 with ACR 4.4 installed and the standalone DNG converter downloaded.

The standalone DNG converter seems to work OK so far.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 15, 2008)

While I understand the frustration expressed here, it appears, at first glance anyway, that using the stand-alone DNG converter and then importing those DNGs into Lightroom is a workable solution until Adobe sends out a fix, which I expect we'll see in short order.

To be sure, though, can anyone running Windows confirm that the stand-alone DNG converter works and allows Lightroom to import and use the resulting files properly? I would like to post a message to that effect, but would appreciate confirmation before doing so.

Thanks.


----------



## Braders (Mar 15, 2008)

Ian

Another link to a very similar problem.

http://thedambook.com/smf/index.php?topic=31'1.'


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 15, 2008)

Hm... interesting. Need to do a little more reading. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Gronlund I (Mar 14, 2008)

Today I downloaded the new LR 1.4 update, took some pics to test and downloaded the pics to my PC (with card reader using Windows explorer).
Everything fine this far, but after converting the photos to DNG, everytime I
open a photo in Develope mode I get this message on the top of the screen:
"AN UNKNOWN ERROR OCCURRED". This message stays on the screen, but it
seem not prevent me to use LR. No explanations what kind of error, but seems to me there is something odd in DNG conversion. Anybody else noticed
this ? And does anybody know what it is all about ?

I did the whole prosess two times to make sure I'm not making some mistakes
myself.

P.S. I'm shooting RAW with Canon EOS 4'D and after downloading convert the CR2 files to compressed DNG files.


----------



## SDeam (Mar 15, 2008)

*Same here*

I just converted about a dozen CR2 files to DNG in the Library module and get the same error message on the DNG files only.  I'm running Vista Ultimate.


----------



## SDeam (Mar 15, 2008)

*Little more information...*

When I first converted some CR2 files to DNG I was getting the "unknown error" message in the library module when viewing at 1''%.  I changed to the develop module and saw the same error message.  However, when I changed back to the Library module the error message was gone.

I also have found that if I have a photo selected in Develop, change to Slideshow, then back to Develop - the message is gone from that particular photo - even if I switch between fit & 1''%.  But if I select a different photo in Develop, the message is there.  If I then switch back to the first selected photo while in develop - the message has returned.


----------



## Stephen Harris (Mar 15, 2008)

Ian,

I just finished running a test on a folder of "problem dng's". I ran the original cr2's through the new stand-alone dng converter (v. 4.4), imported the new batch of dng's into lightroom (1.4). After importing, I added some metadata and did a quick adjustment to the clarity setting for all of the files (sync). Went back out to the Library module, selected all and clicked on Metadata - Update DNG Preview and Metadata. Back to the Develop Module - same error message. 

Silver lining - I'm glad I archived my original cr2's! Hopefully Adobe will get this "update" fixed soon. Very hesitant to do much with Lightroom until then. (I wish I had waited to do the update!) - arrgh!


----------



## Braders (Mar 15, 2008)

Don't go to bed people....not now!:(


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 15, 2008)

Stephen Harris;1'461 said:
			
		

> Ian,
> 
> I just finished running a test on a folder of "problem dng's". I ran the original cr2's through the new stand-alone dng converter (v. 4.4), imported the new batch of dng's into lightroom (1.4). After importing, I added some metadata and did a quick adjustment to the clarity setting for all of the files (sync). Went back out to the Library module, selected all and clicked on Metadata - Update DNG Preview and Metadata. Back to the Develop Module - same error message.
> 
> Silver lining - I'm glad I archived my original cr2's! Hopefully Adobe will get this "update" fixed soon. Very hesitant to do much with Lightroom until then. (I wish I had waited to do the update!) - arrgh!



Dang. Was hoping there was a solution for now.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 15, 2008)

Braders;1'462 said:
			
		

> Don't go to bed people....not now!:(



It's is time, I'm afraid, as my eyes are now crossed.


----------



## Stephen Harris (Mar 15, 2008)

Maybe a guru/administrator on the other side of the pond will be up and about and able to look at this with fresh eyes soon? Thanks, Ian!


----------



## Sean McCormack (Mar 15, 2008)

On Mac I can copy as DNG and import from a card reader with no ill effects.
However, if someone sent me a PC generated DNG, I'd probably get the error with it. I'll grab a copy of the new PC version for boot camp and try it..


----------



## MarcelG (Mar 15, 2008)

Sean, what happens when you use 'Copy and Convert' ? That's what's going wrong in my case ; the Pentax creates DNG files, but I want them converted to compressed DNG files. If I use 'Copy to new location' instead of 'Copy & Convert' I have no problem, but it costs me an extra 1' meg per shot.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Mar 15, 2008)

Okay..
I've put 1.4 on my almost never used boot camp partition..
Guess what? If I import a file from the desktop and Convert to DNG and import.... It gives me 'an unknown error occurred' when I try to view 1:1.. I can still edit the file in develop, but not export it..


----------



## Sean McCormack (Mar 15, 2008)

On mac it converts no problem.. on XP it gives the error..


----------



## MarcelG (Mar 15, 2008)

Mmmm.....I'm going for the route to downgrade to 1.3.1....I think that'll simply be an uninstall of 1.4 and install of 1.3.1. Just have to be sure I loose nothing in the process.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Mar 15, 2008)

If I try to import the now corrupted file into my mac Lightroom, it tells me 'unknown errors occured' and stops the import.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Mar 15, 2008)

If you don't have a newer camera, you'll probably be fine. 
The Black&White noise reduction can be achieved by desaturating all colours and using luminance instead of grayscale..


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 15, 2008)

For those wishing to temporarily downgrade to 1.3.1 while Adobe fix this Windows/DNG bug, the download link is:

Windows: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=3815


----------



## MichaelGarner (Mar 15, 2008)

I experienced this yesterday as well.

I my case, all of the DNGs were from previous imports. Earlier yesterday I was receiving an error when I attempted to "Update DNG preview & Metadata". After performing an instalaltion repair, the message seems to have gone away and the steps completes without errors. However, after execution, the image display "An unknown error occurred" in the Develop module. When I open the DNG directly in CS3/ACR, I am advised that it is damaged.

System: Windows Vista Ultimate
Image Source: Nikon D2''
Workflow steps:
1) Images are ingested using ImageIngester Pro
2) ImageIngester performs the DNG conversion (using Adobe DNG Converter)
3) Importing into Lightroom is manual (drag and drop folder into Library)


----------



## IvanJekic (Mar 15, 2008)

Works ok for me if developed in standalone DNG converter 4.4. However, if done by LR, it displays the same error.


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 15, 2008)

I would refrain from letting LR 1.4 on Windows touch a legacy DNG or create a new one via import, the Library module or export.


----------



## Denis Pagé (Mar 15, 2008)

By chance, I came here first to see what others think before upgrading. 

As I have a Wedding shooting today I will still be in business... 

I just wonder what if in the future everyone do like me and wait for comments; How will we know? :roll: Shame on me for not helping...


----------



## Halfje-Bruin (Mar 15, 2008)

Same problem here with LR 1.4, CS3+ACR 4.4. I just imported some files and cannot export the files from LR. When using ImageProcessor from Bridge I also get an error. Time for a downgrade.


----------



## JSB (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm experiencing the same problem, but it doesn't seem to impact anything.  If I click between the Library and the Develop modules the message goes away and everything seems to work fine.


----------



## shot1 (Mar 15, 2008)

I am a Mac user and I updated to 1.4 yesterday.  I'm having the same upload issues as the PC users.  I cannot upload any images from my camera (Canon 5D) into Lightroom.  I also cannot open my existing DNG images in Photoshop (CS2) using Lightroom.  Does anyone have a link to the 1.3.1 downgrade for MAC users?  Any help will be appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Shot1

Welcome to the forum.

Here's the download link you requested:
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=381'

I'm interested to know a bit more about what you're seeing though, as I'm not aware of any other reports of this being replicated on the Mac version.  Can you run through the steps for us?


----------



## shot1 (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Victoria. Thanks for the link.  I usually have my preferences set to copy as DNG and import.  When it's that way I get the message: The files could not be written.

I tried changing the preference to: copy files to new location and import and I get the following message:  Could not copy file to the requested location.

I tried working on an existing DNG image in Lightroom and when I tried to open it in CS2 from LR I got this message:  LR was unable to prepare the selected file at (location).dng for editing.  It will not be opened.

I'm not a power user of LR but have never had any issues until now.  By the way, can I install 1.3.1 over 1.4?  I'm not sure how to uninstall 1.4 first if that's necessary.

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 15, 2008)

All of the instances you've listed sound like it's having trouble with folder permissions, rather than the Windows DNG issue.  If you open one of those files in PS, can you save to the folders ok?

If you want to revert to 1.3.1, you should be able to simply run the 1.3.1 installer.  To uninstall 1.4, you should be able to just drop it in the trash, but the installer should overwrite it anyway, so I wouldn't worry too much for the moment.  If you have any problems, we'll delete the install package, but it may install with no problems anyway.

Do double check that you can save normally to those image folders though - those permissions definitely sound a bit fishy to me.  And if we can sort that out, you may well decide not to downgrade after all.


----------



## Gronlund I (Mar 14, 2008)

Today I downloaded the new LR 1.4 update, took some pics to test and downloaded the pics to my PC (with card reader using Windows explorer).
Everything fine this far, but after converting the photos to DNG, everytime I
open a photo in Develope mode I get this message on the top of the screen:
"AN UNKNOWN ERROR OCCURRED". This message stays on the screen, but it
seem not prevent me to use LR. No explanations what kind of error, but seems to me there is something odd in DNG conversion. Anybody else noticed
this ? And does anybody know what it is all about ?

I did the whole prosess two times to make sure I'm not making some mistakes
myself.

P.S. I'm shooting RAW with Canon EOS 4'D and after downloading convert the CR2 files to compressed DNG files.


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 15, 2008)

Out of curiosity, I just shot three images in CR2. I went through my normal routine: convert and copy on import with standard previews rendered. All three images imported without issue, and were in DNG format as expected.


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 15, 2008)

Ian, this DNG issue appears to be a PC only issue.

Don


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 15, 2008)

Thought so, but then shot1 posted about similar trouble. It looks like shot1 is experiencing a permissions issue, but I wanted to experiment just to make sure.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 15, 2008)

Ian,

As Don said apparently the issue is PC only, but there are reports that PC files with the problem (embedded?) show the same issue when transported to Mac. 

So practice safe DNG'ing in the meantime ......


----------



## billg71 (Mar 15, 2008)

Boy, I'm glad I missed this one! :shock:

1.4.1, where are you??????


----------



## Braders (Mar 15, 2008)

Man....

I went to bed and had nightmares that i had accidently allowed LR to upgrade 1.4.....:shock:

Instead, you all you came out in force today to problem solve, and would like to say its great to see all of you working as a team rather than bitching, refreshing.

Brad


----------



## Ian Farlow (Mar 15, 2008)

Braders;1'556 said:
			
		

> Man....
> 
> I went to bed and had nightmares that i had accidently allowed LR to upgrade 1.4.....:shock:
> 
> ...



I agree. I am very happy to see the positive atmosphere here even with the current issues cropping up. Thanks to everyone for lending their support and troubleshooting experience, and thanks to everyone facing these issues with a positive attitude.


----------



## LarryG (Mar 16, 2008)

One more thing to add, It will change the time of when photo was taken to midnight.  When you export photo.

LarryG


----------



## Sean McCormack (Mar 16, 2008)

That's in another post already Larry


----------



## tylerz (Mar 16, 2008)

*In case you installed 1.4*

Not sure if anyone else has posted this yet, but I just rolled back to 1.3.1 without any problems.

here's the link: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=3815

I only had one import since I upgraded, so I just deleted everything and redid the import. Works great.

Lesson Learned: Check Lighroom Forums.net before any upgrade! Thanks to all for the detailed messages and posts.


----------



## Yzerguy (Mar 16, 2008)

Well tylerz, Victoria had posted about the rollback in this thread as well, including instrux, however unlike you, I just tried to roll back to LR 1.3.1 and the installer told me it could not install as I had a newer version of LR installed...

I'm new enough to Mac that I'm not gonna push the limits here...  I realize I may need to uninstall, but I'm not sure if that's as easy as deleting LR from my applications folder or not.  I didn't follow my own usual advice and installed an update early, now I'm regretting it!  Arg.

Sean


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 16, 2008)

Yzerguy;1'6'8 said:
			
		

> Well tylerz, Victoria had posted about the rollback in this thread as well, including instrux, however unlike you, I just tried to roll back to LR 1.3.1 and the installer told me it could not install as I had a newer version of LR installed...
> 
> I'm new enough to Mac that I'm not gonna push the limits here...  I realize I may need to uninstall, but I'm not sure if that's as easy as deleting LR from my applications folder or not.  I didn't follow my own usual advice and installed an update early, now I'm regretting it!  Arg.
> 
> Sean


Yep just drag the application to the trash or cmd-delete will do fine. If that is the path you choose. I have been away from my desk for a few days and see there are some issues. It seems PC only but you will need to decide what you do!:lol:


----------



## Yzerguy (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks Geoff,

The DNG issue is PC only, the EXIF time data issue is (I think) not platform specific, if not, at the very least it's affecting Macs.  I'd prefer not to muck up EXIF time data, which is why I'm looking to roll back.  Hope that save you at least a bit of time in catching up!

I'll try the uninstall.

Cheers, Sean


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 16, 2008)

Yzerguy;1'611 said:
			
		

> Thanks Geoff,
> 
> The DNG issue is PC only, the EXIF time data issue is (I think) not platform specific, if not, at the very least it's affecting Macs.  I'd prefer not to muck up EXIF time data, which is why I'm looking to roll back.  Hope that save you at least a bit of time in catching up!
> 
> ...



Looks like it's ben a party that I didn't mind missing!!:lol::lol:


----------



## Yzerguy (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, well, after Sean McCormack posted about LR 1.4 in the announcement forum I mentioned I updated even though I normally would have waited...  should have stuck to my routine and waited.  Ah well, it'll get sorted.

I'm having second thoughts...  rather than chase a solution I'm going to leave LR alone for a few days and see how the dust settles, I'll keep 1.4 for time being and leave the PP alone for a bit, maybe do my taxes instead :(


----------



## rjbradley2 (Mar 16, 2008)

I'm in a bit of a panic. I formatted my CF card before I realized I couldn't export or process my files in CS3! I know it's got something to do with the DNG converter because I tried a couple of test files copied but not converted and everything worked fine.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Mar 16, 2008)

RJ, tell us more about camera, computer, OS, file formats, software you're using, etc. Then we can give you specific help/workarounds.


----------



## Gronlund I (Mar 16, 2008)

Gronlund I;1'388 said:
			
		

> Today I downloaded the new LR 1.4 update, took some pics to test and downloaded the pics to my PC (with card reader using Windows explorer).
> Everything fine this far, but after converting the photos to DNG, everytime I
> open a photo in Develope mode I get this message on the top of the screen:
> "AN UNKNOWN ERROR OCCURRED". This message stays on the screen, but it
> ...


 
After reading. all these posts and comments concerning this issue makes me wonder How, if anyhow do Adobe people (or other makers of any kind of appications) test their programs nowadays. Anyhow now I have learned not to rush to download any new updates. Better to wait maybe a week or so and read forums an see what other people have to say.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2008)

Gronlund I;1'619 said:
			
		

> After reading. all these posts and comments concerning this issue makes me wonder How, if anyhow do Adobe people (or other makers of any kind of appications) test their programs nowadays. Anyhow now I have learned not to rush to download any new updates. Better to wait maybe a week or so and read forums an see what other people have to say.



Software engineering is not an exact science - however carefully you test, things will always slip through the net unfortunately.  Some bugs are hardware-specific (particularly on pc where there's a huge range of hardware - think the nvidea issues), others are camera-specific (the Olympus double previews), so the chances of those being picked up are a little less likely.  Just a single stray character accidentally added can cause problems like this.

It's still early days for Lightroom - it's still version 1.  It's gained a massive following very quickly, which means every single bug is widely publicised and affects a lot of people.  If you play with most version 1 software, it has a wide range of bugs, and things get broken as you add new features - but with most version 1 software, there's so few people using it, no one minds too much.  That's not an excuse, by any means, but it can be easy to forget when we're so used to working on software that's been around for years and has had most of the bugs worked out.

It's certainly always wise to only update with a backup plan in place, for any software.  And never do it when you're in a hurry, just in case you need to roll back!  If you're concerned, play it safe - checking the forums is always a good move - things get reported pretty quickly once there's a huge number of people playing with the software.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2008)

rjbradley2;1'614 said:
			
		

> I'm in a bit of a panic. I formatted my CF card before I realized I couldn't export or process my files in CS3! I know it's got something to do with the DNG converter because I tried a couple of test files copied but not converted and everything worked fine.



For a start, stop panicking.  We're all here to hold your hand through this.... welcome to the forum!

Brad's absolutely right, extra information will really help.  

If you're feeling impatient, download the 4.3.1 DNG converter (link below) and try running A COPY of the files through that - it appears to solve the problem in the majority of cases.

Windows: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloa...jsp?ftpID=3824
Mac: http://www.adobe.com/support/downloa...jsp?ftpID=3818


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2008)

By the way, I'd just like to add my voice to the huge well done to EVERYONE, for keeping the atmosphere here really friendly even through these frustrations.  It's great to see we have such a friendly bunch of members here - keep it up!


----------



## MarcelG (Mar 16, 2008)

I can also confirm that installing 1.3.1 over 1.4 on Vista simply 'downgrades' Lightroom- it now works without a problem. I'm happy again....


----------



## David Burns (Mar 16, 2008)

I have been importing archived CD's and DVD's over the last few days into lightroom converting them to DNG. All photographs imported prior to the 1.4 update were ok. Any photographs imported today using the same method recieve the "unknown error occurred" message.The message is shown when I want to see 1to1 previews,I can still work on the image, but it appears that it not finished loading,it's not sharp. I am using XP.

I have reloaded Lightroom 1.3 and was going to delete files loaded with 1.4 that showed the error message but  it seems that they are fine.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 16, 2008)

That's great David.  If you come across problems with those files, it appears running them through the 4.3.1 DNG converter fixes them.


----------



## LarryR (Mar 16, 2008)

Thank you Victoria for the 1.4 fix for me, which was to follow your link and revert to 1.3. It works, and my files are saved. LR worked fine until the 1.4 update, then I received the error message when in Develop. Nothing could export and another error message said Lightroom 1.4 could not be found in the C drive, however, it was there. I use Windows XP Pro and was using a Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX1 as first photos with 1.4.


----------



## Gronlund I (Mar 14, 2008)

Today I downloaded the new LR 1.4 update, took some pics to test and downloaded the pics to my PC (with card reader using Windows explorer).
Everything fine this far, but after converting the photos to DNG, everytime I
open a photo in Develope mode I get this message on the top of the screen:
"AN UNKNOWN ERROR OCCURRED". This message stays on the screen, but it
seem not prevent me to use LR. No explanations what kind of error, but seems to me there is something odd in DNG conversion. Anybody else noticed
this ? And does anybody know what it is all about ?

I did the whole prosess two times to make sure I'm not making some mistakes
myself.

P.S. I'm shooting RAW with Canon EOS 4'D and after downloading convert the CR2 files to compressed DNG files.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's a question. Emilio over on the U2U says that the DNG seems to be affecting landscape orientation photos only. Portrait orientation seems to be fine. Can anyone confirm?


----------



## MichaelGarner (Mar 16, 2008)

Sean,

I experienced the problem with both orientations.

Michael


----------



## Braders (Mar 16, 2008)

Sean

Seems to be confirmed on the U2U forums.

Brad


----------



## Braders (Mar 16, 2008)

Both directions affected that is!


----------



## Rob Sylvan (Mar 16, 2008)

Check this out


----------



## wblink (Mar 16, 2008)

*Thumbs up*

I have been doing some writing of software (Fidonet times ahhh), always liked to try new, crashing my comp (that is the source of my backuproutine I still use). Now I am trying to use "working horse" software (that's why I stick with Adobe), because that trial period is over for me.

What I want to say: never seen such honest, quick and technical almost perfect moves from Adobe and the users (at least in this forum).
:cheesy:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 16, 2008)

wblink;1'669 said:
			
		

> I have been doing some writing of software (Fidonet times ahhh), always liked to try new, crashing my comp (that is the source of my backuproutine I still use). Now I am trying to use "working horse" software (that's why I stick with Adobe), because that trial period is over for me.
> 
> What I want to say: never seen such honest, quick and technical almost perfect moves from Adobe and the users (at least in this forum).
> :cheesy:



Thank you Willem ........


----------



## Gronlund I (Mar 17, 2008)

Victoria Bampton;1'624 said:
			
		

> Software engineering is not an exact science - however carefully you test, things will always slip through the net unfortunately. Some bugs are hardware-specific (particularly on pc where there's a huge range of hardware - think the nvidea issues), others are camera-specific (the Olympus double previews), so the chances of those being picked up are a little less likely. Just a single stray character accidentally added can cause problems like this.
> 
> It's still early days for Lightroom - it's still version 1. It's gained a massive following very quickly, which means every single bug is widely publicised and affects a lot of people. If you play with most version 1 software, it has a wide range of bugs, and things get broken as you add new features - but with most version 1 software, there's so few people using it, no one minds too much. That's not an excuse, by any means, but it can be easy to forget when we're so used to working on software that's been around for years and has had most of the bugs worked out.
> 
> It's certainly always wise to only update with a backup plan in place, for any software. And never do it when you're in a hurry, just in case you need to roll back! If you're concerned, play it safe - checking the forums is always a good move - things get reported pretty quickly once there's a huge number of people playing with the software.


 
Thanks to Victoria Bampton for putting things to proportion. I understand the difficulties in software development
(do I really ?). Some things just appear to be quite simple sometimes (and easy to test). All in all after using Lightroom
about eight months now I think its an amazing software, may be the best thing happened in digital imaging sofware
bisnes since 2''1, when I started, and of course these little problems will soon be solved.


----------



## Katherine Mann (Mar 17, 2008)

I do agree with Willem. 

Adobe's Lightroom agenda has led to the establishment of a great community on the net. While there are pockets of people who don't seem to get beyond the "me first, now" attitude that most of us grow out of by the time we finish high school, for the most part, the Lr community is characterized by an open and friendly exchange. It really is remarkable. 

This community, in particular, is great. Thanks to the administrators for making it possible. 

And now, life goes on, in 1.3.1 Land. I'm sure we'll all survive.


----------



## jherrel (Mar 17, 2008)

I have the same problem in Develop module and I am running Windows Vista.  I have a Nikon D2'' and D3'' and the problem occurs with both.  I convert to DNG during Lightroom Import from a card reader.  I used different cards.

John Herrel


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 18, 2008)

jherrel;1'718 said:
			
		

> I have the same problem in Develop module and I am running Windows Vista.  I have a Nikon D2'' and D3'' and the problem occurs with both.  I convert to DNG during Lightroom Import from a card reader.  I used different cards.
> 
> John Herrel



Which problem John??


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm guessing the same DNG problem as everyone else... so yes, it's a known bug which happens on every windows machine whether it's noticed or not, and that's why the 1.4 release has been pulled.  Hopefully a new update will be with us before too long.


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Mar 18, 2008)

Victoria Bampton;1'741 said:
			
		

> I'm guessing the same DNG problem as everyone else... so yes, it's a known bug which happens on every windows machine whether it's noticed or not, and that's why the 1.4 release has been pulled.  Hopefully a new update will be with us before too long.



Maybe the "error" message, I read the forums sorted last post first but I guess most read first post first??:?:


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 18, 2008)

Kiwigeoff;1'742 said:
			
		

> I read the forums sorted last post first but I guess most read first post first??:?:



You read it upsidedown?!? :shock:


----------



## DonRicklin (Mar 18, 2008)

Well he is in New Zealand! 


Don


----------



## mrdeconinck (Mar 22, 2008)

I just noticed that same problem; however, it only occurred when I converted to .dng on import.  I converted a folder of pictures after import and do not have the problem.  I also have an XP machine.  I get the error message in Library after looking at the file in loup mode.


----------



## mrdeconinck (Mar 22, 2008)

After installing Camera Raw 4.4 into CS3, I still have the same problem when converting .NEF files to .DNG. upon import.  They seem to convert fine if I convert to .DNG after import.  I am using an XP machine.


----------



## jantzens (Mar 25, 2008)

I am also having trouble with the same "unknown error has occurred" message in library view when I use loupe to magnify an image. I'm importing from a SanDisk card, shooting raw .NEF and converting to .DNG as I import. Windows XP computer. Has there been any progress in fixing this issue?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum jantzens.

It's been confirmed as a known bug in 1.4, and 1.4 has been withdrawn.  Those using 1.4 have been recommended to switch back to 1.3.1 for the time being.

1.4.1 will fix this and the other couple of known bugs, but we don't have a release date yet.  It'll be plastered all over the forum when we do!


----------



## jantzens (Mar 25, 2008)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Welcome to the forum jantzens.
> 
> It's been confirmed as a known bug in 1.4, and 1.4 has been withdrawn.  Those using 1.4 have been recommended to switch back to 1.3.1 for the time being.
> 
> 1.4.1 will fix this and the other couple of known bugs, but we don't have a release date yet.  It'll be plastered all over the forum when we do!



What is the easiest way to revert back to 1.3. Do I need to uninstall 1.4 and then install from my original cd?

Thanks,

Scott


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2008)

Safest bet is to uninstall 1.4 and install 1.3.1 (http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=3815).  No need to go back to the original cd.  Let us know if you have any problems!


----------



## Girts (Apr 26, 2008)

my partner is getting this "unknown error" a lot at present. We've recently updated to 1.4.1 and have identical machines and software. Neither of us uses DNG, and so far I've not had this problem, but Jan does. And as far as we can remember, it's always in Develop module.
Interesting...


----------

